

Peered cache invalidation for Varnish - AffableSpatula
http://blog.dloh.org/2011/02/varnish-cache-riak-part-ii.html

======
AffableSpatula
here's the original post this one spawned from:
<http://blog.dloh.org/2011/01/varnish-cache-riak.html>

